# Style check - Manabi Masho



## mrhnau (Aug 19, 2005)

Manabi Masho - Anyone ever heard of it? I did a little bit of looking online, but the results were fairly limited. How does it compare to BJJ?

thanks!


----------



## searcher (Aug 19, 2005)

I did a search and found manabi-masho.com.  As for how it compares to BJJ, I suggest that you drop them a line.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 19, 2005)

I found that web page too, and a few others. I've contacted one of the guys, who as a teacher is singing its praises. Just seeking some outside verification thats its a valid art and not something two guys conceived in their garage a few years ago. I've only found two schools, which may not be an indicator of if it is a "valid" art, but does have me a bit worried. I'm not finding alot of descriptive information about it.

thanks for looking it up  I'll keep you posted if I can find anything else about it.


----------



## saru1968 (Aug 19, 2005)

If you pop over to Martial arts planet you find loads and none good.

Treat it like the black death- avoid.

see for yourself.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Saru. I checked it out, as well as the grandmasters own web page. Think I'll be taking your advice.


----------



## Aegis (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, we just had a little visit from one of their assistant instructors on MAP...  Wasn't exactly the best ambassador for a system you could have hoped for, and it seems that many of the claims that he made (including by association the WHFSC) were somewhat lacking in truth!


----------

